

Leonard Nimoy's final tweet - dnetesn
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/27/8121021/leonard-nimoy-spock-live-long-and-prosper

======
Mithaldu
The amount of retweets by whatever company owns that account now completely
drowned out his actual tweets, so the first three pages are just click-
harvesting now:

[https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy](https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy)

Would've been much more respectful to set up a second account that retweets
whatever messages go that way, and retweet one tweet pointing there.

~~~
jackreichert
Complete and utter mistake.

That tweet, those words, sigh, words to etch into you consciousness and
meditate on daily.

------
officialjunk
direct link to the tweet:
[https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/569762773204217857](https://twitter.com/TheRealNimoy/status/569762773204217857)

------
albertzeyer
For reference, the much longer discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9119951](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9119951)

